# Rinkaku



## JBroida (May 25, 2016)

We've had a lot of demand for butchery knives lately. For a while, we've had a series that we carried in store only, but the fit and finish wasnt great, so i re-finished every knife we sold (which, as you can imagine, was time consuming and labor intensive...we reshaped the handles, buffed, and polished them, and sharpened them). On the plus side, they were made of a steel which was exclusive to that maker and truly excellent. This got us thinking... with the relationships we already have with makers in Japan, maybe we could just have some made that already featured all of the work i was doing. So, we had Rinkaku made. They have excellent fit and finish... great grind, eased and polished spines and choils, well finished handles, and excellent steel. We also wanted to make sure we had some reasonable priced left handed ones in the same series. Anyways, they just came in and went up on the site earlier today.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/rinkaku


----------



## jmgray (May 25, 2016)

Jon is the hankosto a flexible knife?


----------



## Matus (May 25, 2016)

I though that it will be just a matter of time when you will introduce this semi-stainless series. My honesuki is from a different source (and probably different maker), but has very similar shape to your Rinkaku honesuki and I can just say that it works very well. If I were looking for a honesuki today I would get one of these - no nonsense workhorese knives. Do you plan to expand the line in the future?


----------



## JBroida (May 25, 2016)

jmgray said:


> Jon is the hankosto a flexible knife?



no... pretty stiff


----------



## JBroida (May 25, 2016)

Matus said:


> I though that it will be just a matter of time when you will introduce this semi-stainless series. My honesuki is from a different source (and probably different maker), but has very similar shape to your Rinkaku honesuki and I can just say that it works very well. If I were looking for a honesuki today I would get one of these - no nonsense workhorese knives. Do you plan to expand the line in the future?



i guess it depends... we still have the other series here in store, because there are some shapes that other makers arent making, but who knows.


----------



## schanop (May 25, 2016)

Looks like you have a killer steak knife as well, Jon.


----------



## ManofTaste (May 26, 2016)

I am curious as to the difference with your Gesshin stainless honesuki and this honesuki. Is it mainly just a difference in the steel (stainless vs semistainless), or does one have a better geometry or profile?


----------



## JBroida (May 26, 2016)

ManofTaste said:


> I am curious as to the difference with your Gesshin stainless honesuki and this honesuki. Is it mainly just a difference in the steel (stainless vs semistainless), or does one have a better geometry or profile?



The rinkaku sharpens more easily, gets sharper, and holds its edge longer, while having better fit and finish and a lefty option. The stainless ones are tougher and more durable (and completely stainless, which is important for some).


----------



## Guss2 (May 30, 2016)

Awesome Jon, looks like I'll be learning to sharpen single bevels soon.


----------

